# Versatrans Review



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I wanted to take time out and advise that I LOVE dealing with Versatrans(z). Lately they have replaced my contract screen printer. In the past 5 weeks I have placed 12 orders with them and each one of them arrived in a timely manner, transfered well, and quality was top of the line. 

I had 1 particular rush order. I called in past their deadline and Stacey actually was able to help by shipping the order that same day. Now that is service! Going above and beyond what is standard company policy. Thank you Stacey!

I do recommend you stick to the EPT transfers though for all your orders even if they are white/light colored t-shirts. They are the higher quality transfers and are worth the extra $0.20 per sheet.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Glad your having good service with them, I'd say service is going south. Just today I have a customer who wanted a pheasant in a job, one color job, and they have a 2-3 color one in their clip art. I asked for a pdf in once color to see what the detail might look like and got a reply back that we can't w/o a order. It's not like they have to go out and get the bird, it's in their file! Anyway, too many art dept issues, lack of answering the phone, ... My answer to the problem, if we do the job we might try their art dept, but if even the slightest of doubt's, copyartwork will have a good bird to me the next morning at a reasonable price!


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, Stacey is the best!


----------



## vbsmith05 (Sep 28, 2017)

They are horrible! I ordered 2 sets of prints, paid to have them change my image into a vector image. I was told that I would get 50% off my order up to $100. I was very happy with that until I ordered. When I got to the phase to pay and I called about the discount, I got a voicemail. I left a message with no call back. I ordered the prints thinking that the discount on them was the 50% percent off but soon realized it was what I had already paid as deposits. I did not get the discount. When I called to inquire, they said that I was linked to another "company", which is actually another school in our district. We are separate programs. I even sent websites to show that we are different schools. I am a teacher and the adviser for a student organization. She said that I needed to provide an EIN number. I explained that I do not have that, I am just an adviser trying to save my students some money. She said she could only give me Versa points. I told her I needed my money back because the bucks are no good to my program as we have other expenses. She said there was nothing that she could do without an EIN number. I asked her what I needed to send to provide documentation other than the EIN number and she said no. She said that she could send me to her supervisor's voicemail, the same supervisor that she spoke to about the diso**** earlier in the conversation. I left a message with no call back. Stay clear of them if you are looking for discounts as they find a way to link you to someone else with no reason.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

vbsmith05 said:


> They are horrible! I ordered 2 sets of prints, paid to have them change my image into a vector image. I was told that I would get 50% off my order up to $100. I was very happy with that until I ordered. When I got to the phase to pay and I called about the discount, I got a voicemail. I left a message with no call back. I ordered the prints thinking that the discount on them was the 50% percent off but soon realized it was what I had already paid as deposits. I did not get the discount. When I called to inquire, they said that I was linked to another "company", which is actually another school in our district. We are separate programs. I even sent websites to show that we are different schools. I am a teacher and the adviser for a student organization. She said that I needed to provide an EIN number. I explained that I do not have that, I am just an adviser trying to save my students some money. She said she could only give me Versa points. I told her I needed my money back because the bucks are no good to my program as we have other expenses. She said there was nothing that she could do without an EIN number. I asked her what I needed to send to provide documentation other than the EIN number and she said no. She said that she could send me to her supervisor's voicemail, the same supervisor that she spoke to about the diso**** earlier in the conversation. I left a message with no call back. Stay clear of them if you are looking for discounts as they find a way to link you to someone else with no reason.



Nah, Versatrans has always been a really good company. Their transfers have been the best I have used. 

I think a lot of people on this board can attest to being pretty tired of the "i'm a teacher" "it's for the children" I want everything free.... blah blah blah. 

If you are doing single color transfers, go to F&M. They can't be beat on those.


----------



## Versatrans (Aug 14, 2007)

I see your post, and I have private messaged you a response.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

socceronly said:


> I think a lot of people on this board can attest to being pretty tired of the "i'm a teacher" "it's for the children" I want everything free.... blah blah blah.


ha,ha
good one

there are a few eerily similar posts that pop-up,
another is the 'i searched for weeks, but i can't find the answer...', only to be a common question answered thousands of times

sometimes makes me think bots or sociology students


----------



## versasucks (Apr 13, 2018)

Terrible Customer Service... We spent $60 worth of deposits on orders that got canceled. We told them we wanted to create new orders and asked if they would transfer our deposits. They said no, and also there is a $20 fee to start a new order after it has been canceled. Also, orders will cancel within 10 business days if there is no activity, which is a very short amount of time. We told them we would be taking our business elsewhere which looks like is going to be F&M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS BUSINESS.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

versasucks said:


> Terrible Customer Service... We spent $60 worth of deposits on orders that got canceled. We told them we wanted to create new orders and asked if they would transfer our deposits. They said no, and also there is a $20 fee to start a new order after it has been canceled. Also, orders will cancel within 10 business days if there is no activity, which is a very short amount of time. We told them we would be taking our business elsewhere which looks like is going to be F&M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS BUSINESS.


I have ordered lots of transfers from them, I can't even figure out what you have done.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

versasucks said:


> Terrible Customer Service... We spent $60 worth of deposits on orders that got canceled. We told them we wanted to create new orders and asked if they would transfer our deposits. They said no, and also there is a $20 fee to start a new order after it has been canceled. Also, orders will cancel within 10 business days if there is no activity, which is a very short amount of time. We told them we would be taking our business elsewhere which looks like is going to be F&M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS BUSINESS.


Not very cool to join the forum just to bash someone. Your post may not stay up here very long, but I gotta ask; who goes through the trouble of providing full order details and camera ready artwork and then waits days to pull the trigger?


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

splathead said:


> Not very cool to join the forum just to bash someone. Your post may not stay up here very long, but I gotta ask; who goes through the trouble of providing full order details and camera ready artwork and then waits days to pull the trigger?


That's what I am wondering... what are they even doing? Deposit? What for? 

Either you are doing it yourself, or for a client. In either case, I can't figure out what they are doing or what ten days is for... ect...


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

We at Versatrans try to give the best customer service we can. In this case we are trying to find out what happened with this customer. The only case was one from December that was carried over to February. And then canceled after 15days of no activity. If the OP will please PM me with details I will look into this. We try to be as accommodating as we can but sometimes it is on customer to do their part also. So please. The OP please PM me details and I will look 👀 to this.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to say Versatranz is excellent to work with and went above/beyond to help us get a job done Thursday.

We had ordered some full color prints from Brand X and the were asked not to resize the image, received the prints late Wednesday afternoon and the prints had been resized (no longer left chest size). After several back and forth calls on Thursday they would not reprint the job for free even thought it was their fault. Now we have 250 shirts that need a left chest logo and they should be going out the door Thursday evening.

After getting no help from Brand X, I call Versatranz at 11:30 am our time (their cut of time for same day prints is 1:00 pm our time). I explain my dilemma and add to the fact I am not in the shop and do not have access to a computer with a graphics program. I asked if I could have my graphics designer call them and they work with her on placing the order as she had never ordered before- their answer was yes.

By now we are past noon rushing to get them a 9 color design. During our conservations I told them to print however they need to as I needed the job the next day without fail. They recommended some changes to make the print better and even offered to push the 1:00 pm deadline back some if we needed it.

In conclusion it took several calls between versatranz, myself and my graphics person and they worked with us all the way to see our job got printed and shipped that day. I have been in this business going on 10 years and this is some of if not the best customer service I have ever received. 

THANKS VERSATRANZ.................

Larry


----------

